# I fart a lot do you?



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so this hasn't really been a huge problem for me until recently. I work out a lot and i take in my fair share of protein powder (the main cause of my gas) after exercise because it digests fast and my muscles recover more quickly. Well anyway i've been having to travel for work and spend extended periods of time around people and holding the gas in doesnt feel good and probably isnt good for me. Anyone know of a healthy way to limit the gas or some like low gas protein powder.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

best way to limit gas is to expell it from your body!

mmmm...broccolli

edit: yes, i do fart alot. but only with the gf


----------



## city41 (Jul 18, 2009)

What about beano? Beano is pretty simple stuff as far as I know.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I love the smell of my own farts.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

the maltodextrin in the sports drinks makes me belch, huge belches, constantly. but it's not really a problem when racing so, no biggie.

a hard ride, especially a long one where I get ragged, will result in some exceptionally stanky farts. I think it's some by product of the metabolism of protein? 

Andrea can help... right Andrea?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't know, I'm not a digestion expert!


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd personally ditch the protein powder. but that's a contentious point.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

I too am a fart machine High Protein will do that.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

For silent farts, blame it on someone else.
For loud farts, well, there's really nothing you can do.

But fart away!


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Carry a dog.


----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

i know this thread is meant t o be serious but it is funny. I have no advice for you bro except try to make it to the bathroom asap or when you can, beano possibly to or gas x.


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

i was hoping for something like. Protein powder X does not make me fart very much. 

I've tried cutting out the protein and just doing a straight 4to1 recover drink after workouts and its fine for my cycling days but on weight training/running days if I skip the protein I'm fairly sore the next day and it interrupts my workout schedule. 

Yes farts are funny.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

You can get the same amount of protein from eating an extra chicken breast with dinner or a couple of eggs with breakfast. Neither of those should cause farts.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

This reminds me of my traumatic experience I had a while back. I never saw that girl again and I heard she gave up the sport shortly afterwards.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1194232#poststop


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

brentster said:


> This reminds me of my traumatic experience I had a while back. I never saw that girl again and I heard she gave up the sport shortly afterwards.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1194232#poststop



haven't laughed that much at work...ever. Haha, hope i don't get in trouble.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

Whatever it is that you are eating is not getting fully digested. It then goes to your large intestine, where the bacteria in there go to town on it creating your gas. 

This is my problem with maltodextrin based mixes, so I don't use them.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> the maltodextrin in the sports drinks makes me belch, huge belches, constantly. but it's not really a problem when racing so, no biggie.
> 
> a hard ride, especially a long one where I get ragged, will result in some exceptionally stanky farts. I think it's some by product of the metabolism of protein?
> 
> Andrea can help... right Andrea?



Do you swallow air when you take a drink? I even belch water..


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> You can get the same amount of protein from eating an extra chicken breast with dinner or a couple of eggs with breakfast. Neither of those should cause farts.



Its not about protein amounts its about giving it to your muscles at the right time in the right quantiy and the right type of protein in an easily digestible container that wont make you puke right after a hard workout. Preferably sans cholesterol and fat. I'm not saying chicken and egg aren't good eatin but they aren't the most efficient things for feeding your muscles. 

Maybe the protein shake has a placebo effect on me but I really do feel like there is a big difference in recovery time with vs without it. 

but back on the topic of farts, egg have been known to "make it happen for me."


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm a vegan. It goes with the territory...


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

just a pic.......


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

bas said:


> Do you swallow air when you take a drink? I even belch water..


I read somewhere that virtually all gas- whichever end it comes out, is the result of swallowing air, not the food reacting and producing gas. The OP should sip, not gulp.


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> You can get the same amount of protein from eating an extra chicken breast with dinner or a couple of eggs with breakfast. Neither of those should cause farts.


I'm just a recreational roadie, so I'm sure I don't train as hard, but for me my body doesn't seem to get along well with many sports drinks, energy bars, and things like that.

If I'm really wiped out after a ride if I do really well with choclate milk. I can even drink during rides. On super hot days rather than warm, sticky, gatorade or sports drink (eww) I'll stop and buy a really cold can of V8 juice (lots of sodium) or for engery maybe an ice cream bar or something.

Maybe try "real food" subsitutes for the protien drink?


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I get that the shake is more convenient than sitting down with a chicken breast right after the gym.

Do you mix the protein powder in plain water or with anything else? Maybe if you are mixing with milk try lactose-free milk or water instead? Try mixing it at half a scoop instead of full when traveling? Try a different brand?

I like chocolate milk as recovery lately unless I'm doing a race, then I'll use my entire mix (which includes protein powder).


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Puchnuts said:


> Carry a dog.


...or a duck.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup. I fart all the time.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

Depends on the person. I fart a bunch when I take in larger amounts of protein. Doesn't matter if it's from powder, chicken, eggs, or whatever.


----------



## ehkim (May 4, 2008)

California L33 said:


> I read somewhere that virtually all gas- whichever end it comes out, is the result of swallowing air, not the food reacting and producing gas.


This is a good generalization.
Most of the farts are swallowed air.
However, if one ingest carbs whcih are not digestible, bacteria will digest it and make gas such as methane and hydrogen sulfide, increasing the amount of farts.

Therefore, what is happening in the case of the OP is that there is an ingredient in the protein supplement he is not able to digest. I suggest trying different protein supplements.


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

I use my accelerade as my recover drink for my rides and runs and myoplex protein powder after i lift weights. I guess im going to go buy a few other powders and give them a try mixed with water. It will be like a little science experiment. This weeks experiment is activa yogurt which is supposed to reduce the gas. 

Sometimes I have to stop pedaling in order to rip ass. I think that's the real purpose of the seats with holes in the middle of them.


----------



## Colin Y (Jul 1, 2008)

I had the same problem when using Muscle Milk. I read a suggestion on another forum that people with this problem could try drinking the shake at a slower rate. I was drinking a Muscle Milk shake of 10 ounces of skim milk with 2 scoops of powder in about 10-15 minutes. When I slowed down and drank it over about 30 minutes, I think it helped a little with the gas.

Then I switched back to Optimum Nutrition protein and don't have any problems.

*Edit: I also suggest switching to non-lactose supplement and/or water/soy milk, just in case.


----------



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

Steak dinners can make for a comical evening for one of us, cinnamon life and a cup of joe the next morning then lookout.

Ever been to Maggianos and polished off a full order of angel hair and meatsauce?? Holy crap, the LOML, fiance' at the time, went into the storage of the apartment we were at and revved up the pedestal fan and for the rest of the day there was a cloud of garlic you would think we were growing it in the living room.

Sorry to be graphic but we always laugh about that one.

So yes...but only if I over do it.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

You should be creative about it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzarc4H58ZA


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Or you could do this:


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Love that video - classic!

I'm in the same boat as many of the others. Biking (or something I'm doing in regards to biking) is causing a much higher incidence rate of farts (a lot more!). I just stopped the Gatorade mix today that I usually use so its not that. Is it possible that I have bad form when drinking from my water bottles? What is the correct form for this to reduce the amount of air I may be swallowing?


----------



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

brentster said:


> Or you could do this:


Only prob with the vid is the added fart sound, could have been more creative I guess.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Started off this morning with a bowl of Kashi cereal (good amount of fiber) then mid-morning was a bowl of Quaker oatmeal w/ raisins (more good fiber x2) and just had a handful of peanuts (yet more fiber). Let's just say it's a good thing I have my office all to myself and there's not too much traffic through it.

edit for relevance to OP: I find things w/ too much sugar does it for me i.e. full-strength Gatorade, etc. Oh, and sunflower seeds are deadly.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Lots of guys including myself can't tolerate protein powder because of the gas. 

You can't be farting in public for hours on end if you're around coworkers.

Moms home cookin was the best food for building strength. Any body builder that is serious will tell you this.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Lactose... I developed lactose intolerance in my 20s... have no idea what caused it. Also stress (mental) triggers the problem too. 

Most types of beer does it for me; one of the worst - Budweiser while Becks/Sierra Nevada type not so much (but not Heiny.) The problem is I'm a beer drinker; I'm not much of cocktail/hard liquor drinker; Wine I like but I can only have a few glasses as wine kills me; I have acid reflux disease.


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

How did the activia work?

What about a probiotic supplement. It may help your digestion...

Put a dryer sheet in your underwear


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 16, 2009)

The activa does work fairly well. I'm suprised infact that a tiny cup of yogurt has that big of an effect.


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

*farting...good.*

I heard farting indicates a healthy digestive system. I guess in that case I have the digestive system of superman. Who doesn't love a good fart. Farters unite


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

........


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

andrew9223 said:


> Its not about protein amounts its about giving it to your muscles at the right time in the right quantiy and the right type of protein in an easily digestible container that wont make you puke right after a hard workout. Preferably sans cholesterol and fat. I'm not saying chicken and egg aren't good eatin but they aren't the most efficient things for feeding your muscles.
> 
> Maybe the protein shake has a placebo effect on me but I really do feel like there is a big difference in recovery time with vs without it.
> 
> but back on the topic of farts, egg have been known to "make it happen for me."


I could be wrong here (and please correct me if I'm) but I believe the egg has one of the highest absorbtion rate out of any food out there, hence it is very efficient for muscle feeding, IMO.
Like Andrea138, I believe in you are what you eat and I try to minimize as much process/artificial food as possible.
Now for your fart problem, I fart a lot more when I drink a lot of milk......


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

My wife has nominated me for President of the Fart Club!


----------



## VeganCheesesteak (Oct 6, 2005)

jac44 said:


> My wife has nominated me for President of the Fart Club!


First rule of Fart Club...is dont talk about Fart Club.

Project Mayhem consists of a case of beer, a can of baked beans, an assortment of veggie hot dogs and a lighter.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Being lactose intolerant, some of the dairy based drinks give me gas. Protein supplements don't tend to pose problems.


----------



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

andrew9223 said:


> Ok so this hasn't really been a huge problem for me until recently. I work out a lot and i take in my fair share of protein powder (the main cause of my gas) after exercise because it digests fast and my muscles recover more quickly. Well anyway i've been having to travel for work and spend extended periods of time around people and holding the gas in doesnt feel good and probably isnt good for me. Anyone know of a healthy way to limit the gas or some like low gas protein powder.


Yea I do when I eat a lot of protien, but two things give me the most: hard boiled eggs and broccoli....two of my fav things ever There is no greater joy than fogging the group like a crop duster with acidic farts.....and no one has a clue who did it except for the guy who complains......and then gets labeled a purveyor of farts!


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Protein does not give me nearly as much gas as Sugar.

I find that if I eat healthy food that I prepare myself, I have no real problem. Even if I add in Protein powder(mixed with cranberry or grape juice light). The real problems come from eating at restaurants and drinking beer.

Of course beans always have a magical property...


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

Amazing how the supplement industry has taken traction.


----------

